# Splash Sound - Retrowave - Video Review



## will_m (Dec 12, 2019)

Here's my video review of the new Retrowave sample library from Splash Sound.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 16, 2019)

I bought Retrowave, and even though I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, I am compelled to leave a comment here about Splash Sound.

I ran into some problems with the download of the product. I was getting various errors either downloading or extracting the files, which could have been due to any combination of things: the server system, my browser, network traffic, etc. so I reached out for assistance. Evan from Splash Sound came up with various solutions over the next couple days and never gave up until he created one that worked. All that monkeying around for a $32 sale. That level of customer service is over and beyond what you'd expect.

There's only a handful of other developers out there who provide customer service of that caliber, so I am thrilled to add Splash Sound to that list.

And now I can't wait to get to my studio so I can give this library a go.


----------



## will_m (Dec 27, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> I bought Retrowave, and even though I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, I am compelled to leave a comment here about Splash Sound.
> 
> I ran into some problems with the download of the product. I was getting various errors either downloading or extracting the files, which could have been due to any combination of things: the server system, my browser, network traffic, etc. so I reached out for assistance. Evan from Splash Sound came up with various solutions over the next couple days and never gave up until he created one that worked. All that monkeying around for a $32 sale. That level of customer service is over and beyond what you'd expect.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that, they've been great in my limited dealings with them as well, hope you enjoy Retrowave.


----------

